# where to buy live plants online?



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

petco's live plants always look half dead so where can i get live plants online besides ebay? Im looking for easy to care for ones. I have some amazon swords and water wysteria but some of them rotted :shock:


----------



## rlw (Mar 30, 2010)

I love this site. I'm also on a goldfish forum and everyone buys plants here and loves them. I just got some new plants for my 40g and they threw in a couple extra freebies.

http://www.plantedaquariumscentral.com/


----------



## dragonflie (Aug 5, 2011)

This site was recommended to me long ago. http://www.aquariumgarden.com/store/cart.php?target=category&category_id=1407


----------



## lordadamar (Aug 24, 2011)

http://www.plantedaquariumscentral.com/ ( one of my favorites, buy allot from here )

http://www.aquariumplants.com ( also sell Substrate at a spectacular price I use it )

http://www.aqmagic.com/index.php ( nice stock, but they are far away )

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=768 ( has allot of items but shop around they are pricey )

http://www.sweetaquatics.com/ ( havent bought from here, it was just in my list )

http://www.azgardens.com/ ( I have Bought from here, good plant quality, But a must on QT )

I have allot more, try to post them later...


ALSO if your doing REAL PLANTS a quality substrate is a must... I have used both of these...

http://www.substratesource.com/
http://www.aquariumplants.com/Freshwater_Aquarium_Plant_Substrate_p/ss.htm


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

rlw said:


> I love this site. I'm also on a goldfish forum and everyone buys plants here and loves them. I just got some new plants for my 40g and they threw in a couple extra freebies.
> 
> http://www.plantedaquariumscentral.com/


coupon code BETTAFISH, you get like 10% off


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

Thanks guys :-D


----------

